# Mama fowced me to doz dis!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hatez my pictuwe takenz'!! But her madez me do itz! So here I iz! 

I da Brudder of dis famiwy! But dose dumb dumb girlz alwayz actz wike dey can tellz me whatz to do!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

heehee love that tongue! He is very dapper indeed in that hat!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Da wind is berry stwong out derz Ms. Chewyl! It twies to bwow my earz offz! :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww so nice to see little Chancey! We don't see enough of him. I love his little hat, sooo cute.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG.... love Chancey!!! he is a doll....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aww so nice to see little Chancey! We don't see enough of him. I love his little hat, sooo cute.


Thank you Paula! : ) He is the kids "favorite" out of the 4. So if one of them are home, he's curled up somewhere under a blanket being snuggled. :lol: If I want to take pics of him, I have to find which kid has him hiding out. :lol: Plus, he really does hate my camera. None of them like it, but Chance really hates it. 



jan896 said:


> OMG.... love Chancey!!! he is a doll....


Thank you Jan! : ) He is our little Man! :love5: He is such a sweet, baby boy!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! That hat is to die for, as well as that face! HEHE. I think Chance is my fav. out of your pack, although it's hard to choose!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ooooohhhh.... There's my favorite little guy. Just love his little hat. Gotta keep them ears warm


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

I like Jade.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

O my god...he is sooo cute. I love the hat and the color is so perfect for him.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Chance! Gotta give it to him - livin' with all those girls! He looks so cute in his hat.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Chance your soooooooo cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> LOL! That hat is to die for, as well as that face! HEHE. I think Chance is my fav. out of your pack, although it's hard to choose!


Thank you so much Rachel! : ) The wind was blowing real hard out there. The Wee's freak out when it's real windy. :lol: It blows their ears, and they sit there and shake their head. :lol: And on a side note, Man did it turn out to be a gorgeous day! Perfect out there! Lake weather. I need to get out there and take The Wee's walking, but I get to nervous taking 4 by myself. There are quite a few bigger dogs out around here, and I would absolutely freak if something happened. Everyone is out of pocket here today, so no Chi Wee walk. :/ I'm about to head out to get some dinner, maybe them getting to go bye bye, they'll forgive me.  They did get to go as far as the driveway, though. Lol

PS~ Chancey Bear is a little Angel! His human Sissy's, and my Grandbaby argue over who gets to hold him. :lol: He quickly wins anyone's heart that meets him. 



Ivy's mom said:


> Ooooohhhh.... There's my favorite little guy. Just love his little hat. Gotta keep them ears warm


Isn't he sweet, Lori!?! We just adore our baby boy! :love5:



Martha said:


> I like Jade.


Thank you, Jade is an Angel too. : )



efinishya said:


> O my god...he is sooo cute. I love the hat and the color is so perfect for him.


Thank you so much, Elza! : ) I love those little hats. :lol:



Brodysmom said:


> I love Chance! Gotta give it to him - livin' with all those girls! He looks so cute in his hat.


Thank you! Yep, he's very outnumbered. 



Adrienne said:


> Oh Chance your soooooooo cute!


Thank you Adrienne! : )


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Chancey you are so cute in that blue hat! You keep an eye on those girls, ya hear?????


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a trooper Chancey! Love the pictures.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

hehehe little chance looks so sweet, I just want to cuddle him


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Oh Chancey you are so cute in that blue hat! You keep an eye on those girls, ya hear?????


Tank you Ms. Pam! : ) I willz! :daisy:



Ness♥Bella;832015 said:


> What a trooper Chancey! Love the pictures.


Tank you! : )



Zoey's Mom said:


> hehehe little chance looks so sweet, I just want to cuddle him


Thank you Kay! : ) We love to cuddle him! :love5:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awrr bless him x


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a cute doll in his little hat!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

hard for me to NOT comment on a pic of my baby chance!! can i borrow him???


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

He is so cute. Love that hat. My boy is my brooder as well. He is my crabby dog.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies!! :daisy: Ahra, if you promise to give him back. :wink: (I wouldn't know what to do without my sweet little boy!)


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh poor Chancey! Aren't you hot in that cute little hat? Tell your sissies to lay off!!!!! :foxes15:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No Ms. Pam, not hot at all. It was 65 degrees that day, and very very windy. : ) My Mom took me out front for just a second to take my pic. My hat kept my ears from being blown away. ; ) And it sureeeee looked cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol OMG cuteness over load! Chance is adorable!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look at big tiny chance hes adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Isn't he cute!?!  I loveeeee my baby boy! Thanks ladies!! :love5:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hehehee, that really made me lol! Love it!


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

He looks soo cute. You always have the cutest outfits for your pups.


----------

